# Parallels Desktop & Antivirus ?



## FabianJER (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Macbook Pro Retina depuis presque 6 mois maintenant et aujourd'hui l'heure a sonné! Pour la première fois j'ai eu le besoin d’exécuter un logiciel qui ne marche que sur Windows (un petit logiciel éducatif d'apprentissage de langue).

à part pour exécuter ce petit logiciel, je n'ai absolument pas besoin d'installer Windows, je suppose que la solution la plus simple reste tout de même Parallels Desktop ? (Le logiciel windows que je veut installer n'est pas pris en charge par CrossOver et compagnie).

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est principalement la sécurité de mon Mac, en installant parallels Desktop (et windows du coup), j'ouvre une porte pour les virus ? Ma principale question est que, si jamais ma partie Windows sur Parallels capte un virus, est ce qu'il peut accéder à mes fichier Mac ?
Sachant que ça me pose absolument pas de problème si la partie windows puisse attraper des virus (Je vais rien mettre dedans, ni des données personnelles, ni des documents ni rien, juste exécuter un logiciel), mais est ce que cela a un danger sur ma partie Mac (qui elle par contre, contient pas mal de données sensibles).

Merci beaucoup





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2015)

FabianJER a dit:


> Ma principale question est que, si jamais ma partie Windows sur Parallels capte un virus, est ce qu'il peut accéder à mes fichier Mac ?


Non, car c'est un espace clos et de toutes façons les cochonneries de Windows ne peuvent pas attaquer des fichiers OS X.

Par défaut dans une machine virtuelle, il vaut mieux installer une protection. Une qui fonctionne très bien et qui est présente d'office est MSE ou Windows Defender selon la version de Windows que l'on utilise. Si tu es sûr de ne jamais utiliser internet, aucun souci de contamination.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2015)

Salut

Tu as aussi la version gratuite d'avast qui fonctionne très bien sur Windows. C'est ce que j'utilise depuis toujours sur mes machines virtuelles.

@+


----------



## pcnum (2 Octobre 2015)

oui j'ai AVAST , il existe en version Windows et  OSX
je l'utilise et pas de problème.
J'ai la version payante pour windows et gratuite pour mac


----------



## MMyriam (8 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question : J'ai 1 Mac OSX sous Maverick (je n'ai pas osé passer par Yosenite et par El Capitan compte tenu de tous les avis négatifs que j'ai lu, mais ça c'est une autre sujet !).
J'ai installé via Parallels Desktop Windows 7 sur ma machine et, jouant la grande prudence, j'ai installé Norton Internet Security sur W7 et Norton Internet sur Mac. J'ai comme le sentiment de cumuler des anti virus qui, d'une part me ruinent, et d'autre part ne sont certainement pas utiles. Sachant que j'utilise peu W7 (installé par obligation pour des logiciels de travail qui n'existent pas pour Mac). Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Merci de vos retours.


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2016)

Un antivirus sur Windows reste indispensable (mais des gratuits comme Avast font tres bien l'affaire il me semble)
Sur MacOS c'est, selon moi, toujours inutile


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2016)

MMyriam a dit:


> j'ai installé Norton Internet Security sur W7 et Norton Internet sur Mac. J'ai comme le sentiment de cumuler des anti virus qui, d'une part me ruinent, et d'autre part ne sont certainement pas utiles.


Logiciel un peu lourdaud et prenant pas mal de ressources. Par défaut il y a selon les versions de Windows, MSE _(Microsoft Security Essentiels)_ ou Windows Defender _(c'est la même chose sauf le nom)_ qui sont installés d'office et qui suffisent largement.


r e m y a dit:


> Un antivirus sur Windows reste indispensable


Oui et non en fonction de ma réponse précédente.

Je fais une petite parenthèse.

Il y a un logiciel qui permet, non pas de s'affranchir d'un anti-virus, mais qui permet de verrouiller proprement une version de Windows. Ce logiciel est Shadow Defender qui permet de laisser la porte ouverte en écriture à des fichiers ou dossiers, par exemple la liste des favoris internet ou le dossier de téléchargement _(ou tout autre dossier)_, il suffit de l'indiquer dans la liste des exclusions.

Protéger de cette manière, n'importe quel utilisateur s'il commet des erreurs, voire efface involontairement des fichiers système, retrouvera au prochain démarrage sa version de Windows intacte et vierge de toute pollution internet. Pour les MAJ officielles, il suffit de désactiver le logiciel, puis de le réactiver après les MAJ.

Toujours sous Windows, il y a une autre alternative qui est Sandboxie, mais son utilisation est plus ponctuelle, mais tout aussi efficace. Si vous ne connaissez pas, je vais vous laisser chercher un peu sur les différences. Perso, sous Windows j'utilise en permanence Shadow Defender avec seulement Windows Defender.

Fin de la parenthèse.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2016)

Je déterre un peu.
Ma fille est envahie d'adwares sur W10 (elle va sur des trucs Minecraft & co, je changerai pas ça). 
Je vois beaucoup d'utilitaires anti-adware pour Windows, c'est pas simple de se faire une idée, et je vois beaucoup de choses sur abonnement dont le coût me paraît ahurissant.
Vous avez des conseils ?


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je déterre un peu.
> Ma fille est envahie d'adwares sur W10 (elle va sur des trucs Minecraft & co, je changerai pas ça).
> Je vois beaucoup d'utilitaires anti-adware pour Windows, c'est pas simple de se faire une idée, et je vois beaucoup de choses sur abonnement dont le coût me paraît ahurissant.
> Vous avez des conseils ?


Malheureusement sous Windows, bien souvent il faut passer à la caisse et tout comme sous OS X, la version de Malwarebytes Anti-Malware est très efficace.

Par contre, je te demanderais de relire ce passage...


Locke a dit:


> Je fais une petite parenthèse.
> 
> Il y a un logiciel qui permet, non pas de s'affranchir d'un anti-virus, mais qui permet de verrouiller proprement une version de Windows. Ce logiciel est Shadow Defender qui permet de laisser la porte ouverte en écriture à des fichiers ou dossiers, par exemple la liste des favoris internet ou le dossier de téléchargement _(ou tout autre dossier)_, il suffit de l'indiquer dans la liste des exclusions.
> 
> ...


...renseigne toi sur Shadow Defender ou Sandboxie.

L'avantage est que tout est protégé, si virus, malware, adware, ou toute joyeuseté il y a, un redémarrage et il n'y a plus rien. Lorsque j'étais sous Windows, j'utilisais seulement comme protection MSE ou Windows Defender, mais j'installais Deep Freeze _(encore un très bon logiciel, mais plus pointu)_.

Dans ma partition Boot Camp avec Windows 10, j'utilise Shadow Defender, très efficace qui permet de travailler sans problèmes, il suffit comme je le mentionne d'indiquer quels sont les dossiers à exclure de la protection, par exemple le dossier Téléchargements, le dossier des favoris internet, bref, tout ce qu'on veut ne pas protéger.

Pour les MAJ officielles de Windows, on désactive, on fait les MAJ et on réactive. Ca fait des années que je ne perds plus mon temps à faire des réparations. On peut même laisser son PC entre les mains de gamins, s'ils virent des fichiers systèmes, pas de problème, un redémarrage et tout reviendra dans l'ordre.

Je sais, c'est un peu long et je me répète, sous Windows, pour moi ce sera la meilleure des protections. Un exemple flagrant, on veut tester un logiciel, on l'installe, bien mais il faut le désinstaller et malheureusement il restera toujours des traces dans la Base De Registre. Avec Shadow Defender d'activé, un redémarrage et pfuittttt, plus de logiciel, aucune trace, y'a plus rien.

Là je parle de mon expérience d'utilisateur windosien. A ce jour, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux comme protection et je n'ai jamais installé de logiciels de protection autre que celui qui est installé d'office par Windows. Prends le temps de lire et surtout de savoir ce que font exactement Shadow Defender, Sandboxie ou Deep Freeze.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta longue réponse.
J'avais bien noté ta référence à Shadow Defender, mais c'est de la prévention. Là, le PC est quasi bloqué 
Je vais en parler à ma fille. Elle a voulu du PC, le deal est qu'elle se démerde avec. J'ai un peu peur, non pas qu'elle n'ait pas les compétences techniques pour ce genre d'outils, mais que ça la gave.
Bref, elle est en train de découvrir par elle même que le Mac a quand même du bon quand on veut pas être emmerdé par l'outil informatique...

Sinon, en gratuit, j'ai trouvé un truc nommé Adwcleaner (pour Windows) : http://www.nicolascoolman.com/fr/telecharger/. Ce qui ne m'inspire pas du tout confiance, ce sont toutes ces pubs pour MacKeeper sur la page web du développeur.
Mais, bon, c'est probablement une histoire de régie de pub.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2016)

Doublon


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, en gratuit, j'ai trouvé un truc nommé Adwcleaner (pour Windows) : http://www.nicolascoolman.com/fr/telecharger/. Ce qui ne m'inspire pas du tout confiance, ce sont toutes ces pubs pour MacKeeper sur la page web du développeur.
> Mais, bon, c'est probablement une histoire de régie de pub.


Oui, ce logiciel est aussi excellent, la page officielle est ici... https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/1-adwcleaner/ ...mais malheureusement il ne peut tout éradiquer, d'ou un complément avec Malwarebytes.

Sinon, je confirme que si on veut avoir la paix sous Windows, comme je le mentionne avec MSE ou Windows Defender d'origine et Shadow Defender, suffit à être tranquille pour un temps indéfini. On peut faire toutes les conneries possibles, y compris effacer des fichiers systèmes, zapper sur des sites internet pas très clair, pas de souci, un simple redémarrage restitue le PC dans son état antérieur. Testé et approuvé par mes soins pendant des années sous Windows et maintenant sous Boot Camp.

Faisant de la 3D sous OS X avec c4D et maintenant sous Windows avec 3DS Max, je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps, comme par le passé, à faire des réparations.

J'en rajoute encore une couche, avec un PC, il y a une stratégie pour faire une installation propre, c'est légèrement différent d'avec OS X, mais le résultat sera le même. La seule différence sera de faire un backup qui est différent d'un clone.


----------

